# WS-1V pH neutral wash n' wax - "Agent Orange"



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Price & Availablilty:*
1 liter - € 9.30
does not include VAT

5 liter - € 39.50
does not include VAT

*Used on:*
Mini Cooper Red 2010
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Agent Orange is a wash n' wax shampoo with a natural orange scent that cleans, beautifies and protects all with a simple wash. A highly economical shampoo that can be diluted up to 1:500, effectively removes road grime and dirt while leaving a layer of protection behind that sheets water and helps to keep the car clean until the next wash. Ph neutral

After a thorough pre-rinse or foaming, add shampoo to a bucket of water (1:500 dilution) and gently wash one panel at a time. Do not wash the vehicle in direct sunlight! Once the vehicle is clean, rinse it with an open-ended hose for best results. Sheeting properties will appear after the car has been completely dried once.

*Packaging:*
Like the rest off the wolf range very sharp looking black bottle










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Very bright orange liquid with a very strong orange smell.








*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This product has tremendous cleaning power, i mixed 60ml off agent orange in my 20lt bucket.The liquid smelt great and was very smooth to the touch and silky. I used to my zymol sponge and only needed to dip in to my wash bucket once per panel. Left the car looking very clean and with fantastic sheeting as seen in the videos. Although at 1:500 you could get away with around 40ml.

Before:

























Afters:

















Videos - Click to View:







*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy off use 60 ml for a 20lt bucket mix with hot water and give it a blast with the pressure washer.










*Finish:*
Left a very nice deep shiney red mini behind in the wake off the wash. 
*
Durability:*
The wax side of this will be tested over the coming weeks, however even if it is only a 3 week durability then that is a bonus.

*Value:*
For use with such a small amount it is very good value especially when you consider other products in this category cost quite a lot. I will be using this more in 2011.

*Overall DW Rating: 84%*









*Conclusion*
A very nice shampoo very silky and soft, foams up very nicely, Leaves behind a very clean car. Well worth trying out if only just for the smell.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please contact Jesse (Wolf Chemicals) directly.


----------

